# Colnago Victory...is this a good deal?



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

Seller wants $850. Full victory group, very low miles, frame in absolutely pristine condition. As I understand it, the Colnago Victory is simply a Super frame with the Campy Victory components. Can anyone confirm if that is true? If so, is this a good deal?


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeah, The victory is a super frameset with victory group. I think the price of 850 is a decent price, but it's definitely not a bargain. If it's in mints shape I think it's worth the money.


----------



## VigilAndy (Aug 10, 2009)

Man that brings back some memories. That was my first nice bike. Got it back in the spring of 1986, or thereabouts. Can't remember what I paid for it, but I think it was listed at $1,600. Loved that bike.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Complete with plastic bar tape and Selle San Marco Concor saddle. 36 spoke wheels. White brake hoods. The stem may not be original, but the rest seems to come straight out of a time warp. If it fits and you have the money, go for it. If you don't muck it up, it'll only gain in value.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Best Colnago paint scheme. So nice they needed to bring it back...As stated, it's no steal. Certainly a fair price if it's in good shape.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I would buy that bike, dump all the components and install classic Super Record with Cinelli VIP and Fiamme Ergal with high flange hubs. Pity its not my size. I would pay that price in a heartbeat if the frame were pristine. I had that exact frame when I was younger with a mix of Nuovo/Super Record. Too bad it went under the rear wheel of a taxi.


----------

